# Woking one round



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2021)

Please add new accordingly.


----------



## FELL75 (Jun 10, 2021)

Please count me in for a single round. Not too fussed about their catering. Happy to advise on local eateries as I live locally. Thanks for all your efforts 👍


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 10, 2021)

If there are sufficient numbers, and assuming New Zealand is still on, then I'd be up for it.


----------



## petema99 (Jun 10, 2021)

potentially still in, especially if there ends up being space for me at NZ and if Woking do decide to move at all on price


----------



## Hooker (Jun 10, 2021)

Im still up for it with the reduced deal.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2021)

I'll be there.
Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 11, 2021)

Whilst I think what they have done is ridiculous, i feel if I don’t go I’m missing out on what will still be a very good day. 

Count me in


----------



## IanM (Jun 11, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Whilst I think what they have done is ridiculous, i feel if I don’t go I’m missing out on what will still be a very good day.

Count me in
		
Click to expand...

I am probably the same... how many have to say yes before it's viable?  (and I am not bothered about prizes either to save some admin)


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 11, 2021)

Having slept on it, it's still on my list to play, day's booked off already so I'm happy to stay with the in crowd. Also happy to forgo prizes if it helps sorting out refunds and stuff.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 11, 2021)

If we are still doing NZ as well then I am still in, but only 1 playing partner instead of 2. 
Cheers mate


----------



## IanM (Jun 11, 2021)

Deffo count me in.  I am in Surrey that week anyway.

If you can get some cash knocked off for cancelling the meal, great and I suggest we spend no money there and drink in the local boozer in protest!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 11, 2021)

FairwayPhil and his mate Nick are still up for it


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 11, 2021)

The more I think about it, if I drop out from this, it is not worth me coming down for NZ in one day and back.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 12, 2021)

I’m in as my course is closed that day.  Happy forgo the meal if that is an option.


----------



## Mike79 (Jun 13, 2021)

I’ll still play the single round. Agree it’s not as good a deal as before, but I’ve heard it’s a great course and it’s below the regular visitor green fee 

I’m behind with payments I think… let me know what I’m due and will get it sent over


----------



## GG26 (Jun 13, 2021)

Just checking with my guest, but I expect that we'll be up for one round.


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 13, 2021)

Like others, I've already got the day booked off so will play just the one round but it's pretty poor form to change at this late stage. Happy for the refund of the difference to go to H4H.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 13, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Just checking with my guest, but I expect that we'll be up for one round.
		
Click to expand...

Confirmed me + guest for one round


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 23, 2021)

Ok, so the final list I have for one round is.
@FELL75 
@Grizzly 
@petema99 
@Hooker 
@Smiffy
@IanM 
@94tegsi plus one guest
@fairwayphil plus one guest
@HampshireHog 
@Mike79 
@yandabrown 
@need_my_wedge 

14 all in. 

am going to email the club final details tomorrow.
so let me know if any change.
cheers.


----------



## petema99 (Jun 23, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok, so the final list I have for one round is.
@FELL75
@Grizzly
@petema99
@Hooker
@Smiffy
@IanM
@94tegsi plus one guest
@fairwayphil plus one guest
@HampshireHog
@Mike79
@yandabrown
@need_my_wedge

14 all in.

am going to email the club final details tomorrow.
so let me know if any change.
cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave - my guest will also still be coming


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 23, 2021)

Thanks Dave - and if no one else has offered and you need some help with the admin on the day, I'd be happy to try and assist.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 25, 2021)

Believe we are settled at 16 now with Petemas guest and @dufferman  also joining. 

First tee is 0920. 

Includes bacon roll and coffee with Set 3 course set menu.

Anyone with dietary requirements or travelling with someone, let me know and I'll sort tees and food.


----------



## FELL75 (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks Dave. Looking forward to it.


----------



## evemccc (Jun 26, 2021)

I wonder if Woking’s General Manager (or whoever it was who decided to change the booking) has realised he/she’s lost a fair chunk of money - and a bit of bad PR from the many withdrawals?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 26, 2021)

I don't think they are overly short of cash. 

That being said, if they agree to the deal next year. I'd take em up on it again. Albeit id say I wanted it as pay on the day. 

Sorting refunds is a pita!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 8, 2021)

final details finally sorted. 

0920
smiffy
ianm
hooker

0928
grizzly
needmywedge
paster

0936
fairwayphil
fairwayphil +1
yandbrown
tegsi

0944
petema
petema+1
fell
dufferman

bacon roll prior to the round. 
3 course set menu after.
any dietary requirements , please let me know ASAP 

Golf clothing allowed in the dining room 

enjoy ya day.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks Dave - didn't even realise you weren't playing, that's a shame


----------



## IanM (Jul 8, 2021)

Looking forward to this.... civilised start time too!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 12, 2021)

Weather doesn't look* too *bad for tomorrow.
Overcast, light winds with an outside possibility of light rain, but fingers crossed it stays away.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## IanM (Jul 12, 2021)

Very heavy rain last night where I am staying between Farnham and Godalming.  Grey skies this morning and a flat calm.  

6% chance of a shower in Woking tomorrow at 9am... that will mean not a lot.

Get round New Zealand quick folks as increasing chances of thundery downpours this afternoon


----------



## IanM (Jul 12, 2021)

If you are only playing Woking, you may not have seen Grizzly is now not able to play..

Assume that means someone from 9:36 goes up a time and we go 3x3 and a 4


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			If you are only playing Woking, you may not have seen Grizzly is now not able to play..

Assume that means someone from 9:36 goes up a time and we go 3x3 and a 4
		
Click to expand...

yeah, Tegsi playing today. So I’ll let him know.
cheers.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 12, 2021)

Do we know what the meal is yet???


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2021)

Sorry, 
thought I’d put this up with the times.

starter, grilled asparagus wrapped in Parma ham

main, roast rump lamb with sautéed potatoes

dessert, treacle tart with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 12, 2021)

@needmywedge has filled the gap created by my absence with his brother. I just looked at the groups and it couldn't be more convenient a swap. Hope you all enjoy the day!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 12, 2021)

Presumably, no need to change the groups, my bro will just step in for Grizzly.


----------



## IanM (Jul 12, 2021)

Grub sounds good!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2021)

Got here nice and early thanks to an unusually clear run on the M25. Looks gorgeous, brightening up nicely and hardly a hint of a breeze. If it stays like this for the round, we've had a result!! 
Driving range or coffee and fag? Driving range or coffee and fag?? Tough call, but I think the coffee and fag just edged it 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Got here nice and early thanks to an unusually clear run on the M25. Looks gorgeous, brightening up nicely and hardly a hint of a breeze. If it stays like this for the round, we've had a result!!
Driving range or coffee and fag? Driving range or coffee and fag?? Tough call, but I think the coffee and fag just edged it 🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Like it was ever anything but a coffee & a fag; only driving range you know Smiffy is how far a Peugeot will go on a tankful. 

Have a great day mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2021)

Does anybody want to buy a set of golf clubs??
Absolute gash. The worst I've played since I picked my clubs up again....best two balls I hit all day was when I trod on a rake 😖😖😖😖😖


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Does anybody want to buy a set of golf clubs??
Absolute gash. The worst I've played since I picked my clubs up again....😖😖😖😖😖
		
Click to expand...

Coffee and a fag warm up not to blame?


----------



## IanM (Jul 13, 2021)

Well, the ones not thrown in the pond are for sale


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2021)

All joking aside. Woking today was one of the best manicured courses I think I've ever played. It was absolutely stunning. All credit goes to the greens staff.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 13, 2021)

Agree, absolute lovely course. Goes right up there with some of the best courses I’ve played.


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 13, 2021)

Not making me feel any better 😢


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 13, 2021)

94tegsi said:



			Agree, absolute lovely course. Goes right up there with some of the best courses I’ve played.
		
Click to expand...

How was it compared to NZ?


----------



## IanM (Jul 13, 2021)

Better...much better (in my opinion)


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 13, 2021)

Agree. Felt comparable to Hankley Common to me, with quicker/more undulating greens


----------



## petema99 (Jul 13, 2021)

NZ was very pleasant, but Woking blew me away! Incredible course


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 13, 2021)

Thought it was a fantastic course, with really scary greens. I love West Hill, but thought Woking was a tad better, some lovely holes, some tough ones too. I was happy with my play, 39 points, card put in on the EG app and cut 2 shots for my first handicap cut in 4 years. Happy days.

@Grizzly thanks for letting my brother play. Surreal moment of the day as we're playing down the third when he and Patster were chatting about working local, only to realise that they used to work together some 35 years ago and we're mates that had lost touch.

The food was pretty good too, both the Lamb and treacle tart were fabulous.

All in all it was a really good day on a fabulous course. Big thanks to Papas for organising too.


----------



## FELL75 (Jul 13, 2021)

Echo what has already been said. NZ was good, but Woking, wow! Never played on greens like it. Great day, food etc. Thanks to playing partners, dufferman, petema and guest👍. Thanks for organising these 2 days papas.


----------



## IanM (Jul 13, 2021)

I stuck my head around the secretary's door and said, "Ye thieving weasels,  whattaboot the original deal?"

Actually,  I did go in the office on the way out and said how much we'd all enjoyed the course and how super the hospitality in the clubhouse was.  

Hope to go back next year to be honest


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2021)

I'd go back in a heartbeat. Easily in my top 5 courses ever played. But the heather was penal. Just slightly offline, and lost ball. I think it gobbled up about 3 of mine. That accounts for 3 of my 7 or 8 blobs......


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 14, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Thought it was a fantastic course, with really scary greens. I love West Hill, but thought Woking was a tad better, some lovely holes, some tough ones too. I was happy with my play, 39 points, card put in on the EG app and cut 2 shots for my first handicap cut in 4 years. Happy days.

@Grizzly thanks for letting my brother play. Surreal moment of the day as we're playing down the third when he and Patster were chatting about working local, only to realise that they used to work together some 35 years ago and we're mates that had lost touch.

The food was pretty good too, both the Lamb and treacle tart were fabulous.

All in all it was a really good day on a fabulous course. Big thanks to Papas for organising too.
		
Click to expand...

Echo the comments to thank Dave for organising the round.  Even though we felt slightly miffed that we only got the one round, the hospitality was brilliant, the heather not fun and the greens were quuuuiiiiicccccckkkkk (very much like Liphook when we played a couple of years ago for H4H). 
Felt a bit gipped though, as got .4 added to my handicap after my lowly 32 points - I was very much the whipping boy in my group 
Lovely course though - goes to the top of my list and I would love to play that again.
Was a very surreal moment Bryan, I'll be very honest about that - very small world.


----------

